# Ultra VNC



## greenapplehost (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab da mal ne Frage zu Ultra VNC und zwar haben wir auf der Arbeit ein VNC-Netzwerk was einwandfrei funktioniert. also intern funktioniert alles bestens. So jetzt wollte ich mir die arbeit nen bissel erleichtern und VNC auch zu hause nutzen. Installiert hab ich alles. So und jetzt steh ich vor dem Problem, dass ich nicht weiß was ich oben in die Adresszeile eingeben muss. Auf der Arbeit nehm ich natürlich immer die interne IP.

mfg


----------



## zeroize (20. Januar 2009)

Hast du zu Hause einen Router der für dich ins Internet geht oder wählt dein PC über das DSL-Modem ein? Je nachdem hast du eine öffentliche IP-Adresse oder eine Private.
Bei der öffentlichen gibst du direkt die öffentliche IP-Adresse in VNC ein - was nicht zu empfehlen ist, weil dann die VNC-Verbindung unverschlüsselt (außer vielleicht UltraVNC-Bordmittel) über das Internet läuft.
Und beim Router musst du den VNC-Port auf den jeweiligen PC umleiten - weiterhin besteht dann aber das Problem mit der Sicherheit!


----------

